# Second Life Question(s)



## Ratte (Apr 23, 2008)

1) Do you absolutely need parental permission to join (because of the credit card/paypal thing)

2) It won't recognize my email (probably from above...im asking anyway)

3) I tried to find the furry avatar creator, if there is one, and all I got was humans.


Help, anyone?


----------



## MacroKaiju (Apr 23, 2008)

wrong place to post (fyi) but I'll answer

1. I suppose you need "parental permission" if you don't have a credit card or debit/checking card of your own but just tell them it's a game, kinda like warcraft. it's kinda true no?
2. I doubt it's due to the credit card but just in case see if you can borrow their account to set up teh game.

*these previous two points are only valid if your parents are sane and not super christian conservative*


3. there is no furry avatar creator BUT you purchase furry avatars all over the palce. they're more like costumes than actual mofications to your form though that's not to say you can alter your body to fit into that particular "costume" there's also a variety of scripts, textures, and voodoo but the fact is you can't select the option tab for a tail or wings. they are purchased separatly. I'd reccomend Lost FUrrest for starters adn go from there.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 24, 2008)

When I joined it didn't need a credit card, which is good because I've never bothered to get one. As for the email address, I know gmail works, but beyond that, shrug. 

And if you want a furry avatar, just put 'furry' in the search, you'll probably get hundreds of matches.


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 24, 2008)

There are two types of SL accounts: the free ones, and the paid ones.  The difference is, the free ones don't get any "free" L$ (Linden Dollars, the in-game currency), and cannot own land; while the paid accounts get a certain amount of L$ each month and can own land.  I have a free account, although I got bored with SL rather quickly and have not been on in several months.  No credit card is required for a free account.

As for avatars; the selection of pre-built, "official" avatars is extremely limited.  All the furry avatars you see around are built with the game's editor, by placing "prims" (primitive objects, like ovoids, spheres, etc.) together to form the proper shape, then attaching the pieces to certain points of the existing avatar.  You can build your own, or buy one (mass-produced or custom-made) from someone else.  You can even find a few free ones, although their quality is generally lacking.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2008)

L'righty.  Sorry to post this thread here, but I didn't really know where to put it.  I just wanted to see what it was like, thats all.


----------



## Roiyaru Inu (Apr 24, 2008)

I just started recently too. And on the Help Island (or something like that) there is a building with free avatars and stuff. I found a white wolf one there.


----------



## Kitch (Apr 26, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> 1) Do you absolutely need parental permission to join (because of the credit card/paypal thing)
> 
> 2) It won't recognize my email (probably from above...im asking anyway)
> 
> ...


1) You have to be at least 18 to join.  Otherwise, it's Teen Second Life.

2) I don't know, but it may be related to the above.

3) There is no furry creator.  If you're not comfortable making parts for your own, you can purchase a furry av.  Look for "Furnation World Mall".  Currently it links to one creator, but the place has most of the major avatar creators: Aventity, Lost Creatures, Luskwood and others.  You can also search for Luskwood and Lost Creatures (try "Lost Furest" for the latter).  Expect to pay around L$700-1000 ($3-4).


----------



## Jelly (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow, free accounts get no stipend at all anymore?

...oh, my stipend has been cut by half. Something they said they weren't going to do.
Christ, I hate the Lindens.


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 29, 2008)

jellyhurwit said:


> Wow, free accounts get no stipend at all anymore?
> 
> ...oh, my stipend has been cut by half. Something they said they weren't going to do.
> Christ, I hate the Lindens.



If I felt like reinstalling SL and logging in, I could check, but I _highly_ doubt free accounts get free L$.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 29, 2008)

Okay, so then you just said that based on nothing, or...?


----------



## AuroraBorealis (May 1, 2008)

free accounts do not get linden dollars, i know cause i have one.


----------

